# Texting rules (with clients)



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm slowly losing patience. I can write a clear, succinct text. But there are times when a call is better/more efficient. Still, some folks will not call, even when asked, and continue to text this endless b.s. I then write "call me when you can talk.....too much to text" Do you think that ends it? Of course not! More texts. I try to explain again to call...and I get even more detailed texts!! :no::no::no:


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Why don't you call them?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I have no problem texting clients, but not unless they text me first


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Walraven said:


> Why don't you call them?


Sure, but not that simple. I do that and they don't pick up. These are the multi-taskers, apparently...between meetings, at a movie (tonight that was the case) etc. That's why I say "call when you have a moment", etc. I've worded it many different ways and am getting more blunt (blunter?) with each reply.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Tell them your going to charge them 10¢ a text


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

I hate texting, it's not a valid form of communication, if it takes more than a text I call.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I tell clients that I can't type on my phone, which is pretty much true, so I only text from my computer. Since that's the case, I'm happy to exchange emails but I will need to be able to reach them on the phone during the project.

I can't remember the last project where I texted with the HO. I will receive them but I respond via email or phone call. They get it pretty quickly. 

So.... my advice if you don't want to use texts is to ignore texts for at least 4-5 hours and then call them. Every time.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> I have no problem texting clients, but not unless they text me first


Usually I don't either.

My point is regarding complex topics that require back and forth conversation. I am now trying to schedule a paint crew for a whole house remodel where the client is acting as g.c. Just imagine working that with texts. There are unfinished issues at the home, but client thinks it's ready...after a couple texts on the subject, I want to TALK and get this thing ironed out. There's contractor detritus all over the house, an unfinished master bath, unfinished basement kitchen, unfinished kitchen...and she thinks it's ready for paint. After a couple texts, we need to talk. Enough of this nonsense.

Edit: And I said I needed a week notice to start...I got a text today saying they're ready for me Monday...we don't even have all the paint colors picked out and I'm getting texts about why I need that! Insanity.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

EthanB said:


> I can't remember the last project where I texted with the HO. I will receive them but I respond via email or phone call. They get it pretty quickly.


That's beyond comprehension for me.

As for delaying replies...I've tried that. Only works if I were to never reply in a timely manner, but I break down depending on the text. My bad. Then the floodgates are open again.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I text customers more than I talk tobthem on the phone these days. Once you get used tobit, it is very efficient. It also gives you a log of conversations and solutions. When I talk on thebphone, I have usually forgotten what we talked about before I hang up.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I hate text. What are we, teenagers? That being said, I have lots of customers that like to text me, so what can I do but return their texts?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

...This topic is too much for me to text or email. Much easier to cover this topic real time. Lets Talk on phone or meet in person?

Seems to work very well. I've had some "serial" text-ers here lately.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> Usually I don't either.
> 
> My point is regarding complex topics that require back and forth conversation. I am now trying to schedule a paint crew for a whole house remodel where the client is acting as g.c. Just imagine working that with texts. There are unfinished issues at the home, but client thinks it's ready...after a couple texts on the subject, I want to TALK and get this thing ironed out. There's contractor detritus all over the house, an unfinished master bath, unfinished basement kitchen, unfinished kitchen...and she thinks it's ready for paint. After a couple texts, we need to talk. Enough of this nonsense.
> 
> Edit: And I said I needed a week notice to start...I got a text today saying they're ready for me Monday...we don't even have all the paint colors picked out and I'm getting texts about why I need that! Insanity.


If you continue to respond they will continue to text. 

BTW I love texting. No formalities. No BS. Just to the point. I text multiple customers everyday. If I text they can look at it whenever. If I call most feel obligated to answer. If it's not critical I text.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I just checked. Less than 800 texts(combined to and from) since I started this phone number in '09. Most of them are either social, to my employees or subs. I don't mind texting a bit with subs or employees but they all know I'm probably not going to notice it for a few hours.

I use email for anything I want documented. I don't really need to talk to customers much once the job starts. I worked on a project for six months last year and I'd see them every week or so. They were living upstairs the whole time.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I talk to all my clients every day, often times through text. 

I like that I can text while talking on the phone to someone else. True multi tasking.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pfft, that's nothing. Sometimes I fax people while writing letters with my quill and ink.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Every time they text, and you don't want to text, call them back.

If they can't/don't answer and text you again, call them again.

They should hopefully get the hint.

Also, if it's Friday (or any) night, and they're at the theatre/dinner/whatever, what kind of progress is being made? Are you actually going to accomplish setting up a sub, or picking a paint color, or deciding which cabinet holds which appliance?

Save it for when people are mentally involved in what's going on.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I almost always use text to communicate with my clients. They love it. It gets rid of all the stupid small talk. It's pretty much how everyone likes to communicate here.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I almost always use text to communicate with my clients. They love it. It gets rid of all the stupid small talk. It's pretty much how everyone likes to communicate here.


I guess the real benefit to texting is if you say something real stupid, you can always blame the auto-correct.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I used to hate texting. Didn't do it. Now I hate texting and text alot. I just figure it's part of the business these days. I don't initiate texting with customers. If they text me, I text back. 

Emails are great, but I don't like to do emails on my phone. Might as well text. Typing on a miniature keyboard is a waste of my life.

The best part about text and email is the record of conversation. I did some work for a nationwide company. 99% of the communication was email. If I called to ask a question they would say, "Let me check on that and get back to you." Less than a couple minutes later I would get an email with the answer. I'm sure they probably had a policy that required them to get documentation on everything. 

I save my emails. Almost always print them out and stick them in the job folder. Never know when I might need them.

Got a new phone last night. Realized I don't have to type anymore. Turns speech to text. Works great.


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

Communication evolves with technology. When email first started up there were plenty of contractors who abhored it. Over time they began using it and now find it a great tool to communicate with. Texts are now the email of that era. The most difficult thing about texts is saving them long term in case you need them... but once you look into it, even that is not that difficult. 

I have a few clients I would rather text than talk to on the phone. I KNOW each phone call will be a 30-45 minute deal with countless off topic situations. Some folks are just very long winded. But, I can text them three to four texts, take care of the situation and be done in under 10 minutes. Most folks are WAY more direct on texts than calls. 

Not to mention if a customer has what they think is a burning issue, they can text me I can respond at my leisure and not have it impact my day much at all and they can get their situation taken care of via a response in about 10 minutes. In the "instant society" we live in now days, that is a plus.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

The only thing I wish about texting is that I could send files such as paperwork in one. I can send pictures, but I don't think I can send files. That would be perfect.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

My major problem with texting is that many people ASSUME that you see it immediately. That can cause big problems.

The other problem I have is that instead of just spending a minute on the phone, I have to stop what I'm doing 10 times to get the same info.

I get why you guys like it but I don't like being right on top of communication, except for emergencies. Maybe that's weird. I answer email once a day too. I don't really think that all this stuff helps much with my business. I still got things done when I had to call my own home phone to listen to voice messages. Mostly, I think it just allows people to fire off half-assed ideas whenever they occur, rather than thinking things through and putting it all into one conversation.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I've never experienced any backlash from the absence of an immediate response.

I also have a rule. Any more than three back and forths I call. Sometimes a simple questions turns complex.

I also like having the paper trail.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I've never experienced any backlash from the absence of an immediate response.
> 
> I also have a rule. Any more than three back and forths I call. Sometimes a simple questions turns complex.
> 
> I also like having the paper trail.


That's a great point. Emails and texts are a great source of confirmation.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I was distracted less and got more work done back when I had a pager...


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

m1911 said:


> I was distracted less and got more work done back when I had a pager...



Yeah and you drove a half a mile to put a quarter in the payphone!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TWhite said:


> Yeah and you drove a half a mile to put a quarter in the payphone!


Yeah, but at least I didn't have to keep saying,_ "can you hear me now?" _:laughing:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I prefer to text with clients. Then everything is written down. and can be referred to later. solves many issues for me. I will text pictures of known issues as they come up even if i have had face to face discussion moments before. It makes my life easy.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> The only thing I wish about texting is that I could send files such as paperwork in one. I can send pictures, but I don't think I can send files. That would be perfect.


send pictures of the paper work.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

m1911 said:


> Yeah, but at least I didn't have to keep saying,_ "can you hear me now?" _:laughing:


Another reason I like texts. A text will go through when a call will not.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Another reason I like texts. A text will go through when a call will not.


good point.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

charimon said:


> send pictures of the paper work.


Yeah, but it would be much easier if I could just text and send the addendum in a printable format.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> Yeah, but it would be much easier if I could just text and send the addendum in a printable format.


I have a pdf writer that will save it as a jpg. Then attach the jpg.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I've never experienced any backlash from the absence of an immediate response.
> 
> I also have a rule. Any more than three back and forths I call. Sometimes a simple questions turns complex.
> 
> I also like having the paper trail.


Same here most of my communication is text and emails. Sometimes it takes a call or even person to person. I just sent an email today to my client I'm presently working for. With their response it was clear I had to make a call to explain and get the correct answers to my questions.

But having a record of all conversations is fantastic. The other thing email and text does it gives me time to give a thought out response rather than on the spot.


----------

